# UK Culinary Schools



## memento (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello!

I have one more year left doing my A-Levels and I have started to think that I may want to change my career path from becoming a psychologist to becoming a chef. I've posted why in detail in my introduction thread, but trust me, this isn't a fleeting thought!

I currently work part time at a restaurant which serves good food but is no means big. I am a server and act as a starter chef two or three times a week. I would like to become a chef in a prestigious restaurant or hotel. I know these are perhaps ambitious pipe dreams however this is my goal. I also believe the best way of obtaining this goal is to attended an accomplished culinary school to gain professional training a certification. The two major schools I am looking at are Le Cordon Bleu and Tante Marie, both based in or around London. I would like to know what your opinions are on either of these schools as it would be greatly appreciated! I would want to go to a school that would try to place me under a very good chef to learn from after graduation, and it would be helpful to know the entry level salary for graduates of either program, especially Le Cordon Bleu's Grande Diploma.

Many thanks!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

why dont you see if you can do a stint with gordon ramsey , I think you have to go through gorden ramsey holdings to find out , he may be a bit a prick but from what i have heard hes an amazing teacher. Or even go and front up to some of the big name hotels and see if they have an apprenticeship program, not only do they have you being paid , but your also being trained in all aspects of being a chef with in their own wonderful schooling systems. London has some incredible training opportunities and wonderful restaurants to work in, your city is your oyster for choices. Good on you for wanting to go in to this wonderful industry


----------



## rainliberty (Jun 10, 2008)

Starting slary in the U.S is around 30k annually, but take into account thats working a **** load of hours a week. Probably 55ish+ right out of school.


----------



## rizlaracerhtid (Aug 19, 2008)

*Why Don't You Just Go To College?*


----------

